# To my BooBear...



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Your heart dog. Bless you. I'm glad you had a good experience at the end. It's such a gift, isn't it? :heartbeat

And yet another beautiful picture. STG, you don't take just pictures, you take portraits. They are awesome pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He was sucha gorgeous dog. I still miss my dog all the time the pain gets easier but the great memories stay forever.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Stories of loss always choke me up. I can well imagine how much you miss him... he was your baby boy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful golden love story............ He took as good a care of you as you did him. And, true, you will see him again someday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Your heart dog. Bless you. I'm glad you had a good experience at the end. It's such a gift, isn't it? :heartbeat
> 
> And yet another beautiful picture. STG, you don't take just pictures, you take portraits. They are awesome pictures.


I couldn't have said it any better Jo Ellen. STG, thank you for sharing him, and your story, with us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful story of your gorgeous Blue. Keep those memories of Blue close to your heart until you meet again....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boobear is just beautiful and that is a beautiful portrait you have of him. I cried reading your last time with him. You gave him the best gift of love by not being selfish and keeping him when it was his time to go. I know it is hard but the memories and pictures will help you get thru it. Thank you for sharing the story and picture with us. I cant get over how beautiful that picture is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story, he was beautiful.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

STG--that is a PERFECT picture of Blue. There is nothing that you could do to make that picture any more stunning.

Your story was heart-breaking--and beautiful all the same. 

Remember all of the good times you shared--Blue will be waiting to relive them with you when you arrive at the Bridge..............

SJ


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy and I'm glad you have such good memories of him. The memories never go away and get stronger as time passes.

Only yesterday I was on the phone and I thought I heard Teisha sighing like she always did when she was disgusted that she wasn't get all my attention. I instinctively put my hand down to stroke her and when she wasn't there I turned to see where she was. It was only then I remembered she wasn't here anymore. A heart stopping moment.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Blue was wonderfully handsome boy - and that picture is incredible! The pain really does not ever go away, but the memories will give you comfort.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was so handsome - you must miss him so much. Remember him with love and keep your memories close in your heart


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As you and your family gather around Christmas dinner be sure and put a little tidbit under the table for Blue--he'll always be with you and will remain in your heart forever. Play Hard sweet BooBear~You were loved so much.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your story and love of your beautiful Golden.


----------

